# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Built in oven blowing out hot air? normal?

## wozzzzza

I have a Harmony Nova built in oven with a fan inside, when this oven is truned on it blows air from out the top of it, i dont know if this is normal or not?? the door seals the oven part but above the door seal theres a gap where the air comes from and it heats up the room whene ver th eoven is on.
how to fix? is it normal? whats could be wrong is its not normal?

----------


## Belair_Boy

G'day
This sounds normal. A lot of ovens have a fan in the space above the oven where the controls are located to keep them cool while the oven is operating.  This fan usually vents above the door and warm air can be felt coming out when the oven is running.  If the door seals are in good condition I don't think you have anything to worry about.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Wozz, 
Belair Boy is spot-on there; it's an external cavity-ventilating fan that you can feel. Turn the thing on to just normal "Bake" (as opposed to "Fan-Bake") and you should still feel that air blowing out from near the top - even though you should be able to look inside and see the internal fan not turning around at all. I often leave the thing switched on Bake - but without any temperature dialled up - for a quarter hour or so afterwards, just to give the cavity a good chance to cool down after a bout of baking. 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## wozzzzza

ok cool, thanks. im no longer worried.

----------

